# lethargic vs. sluggish



## Brave Heart

Hi all,

Could you tell me if "I feel lethargic" is a colloquial phrase? When I "googled", I found a lot of such uses, but I'm not sure if lethargic is a colloquial word.

In addition, is there any difference between the following phrases in a conversation?: "I feel lethargic", "I feel sluggish" and "I feel heavy".

Thanks.


----------



## mjscott

I feel sluggish would work for I feel lethargic. "I feel heavy" could mean "I feel lethargic" in context, but it could also mean you feel like you weigh too much.

If lethargy or feeling lethargic is colloquial, I don't know that it is. They are words I didn't learn until middle school, and are perfectly good English words.

Cheers!


----------



## Brave Heart

Thanks mjscott. I appreciate your help. 

The colloquial-or-not question might have been misleading. Let me change the question slightly.

Suppose you feel sluggish. In that case, which phrase would you likely use when you are talking to your friends?: "I feel sluggish" or "I feel lethargic"?


----------



## Siberia

Colloquially, I would use "sluggish", though "lethargic is used it isn't so common to hear this as an everday expression.


----------



## nichec

Siberia said:


> Colloquially, I would use "sluggish", though "lethargic is used it isn't so common to hear this as an everday expression.


 
Same here, I might feel a bit odd to say: "I feel lethargic"


----------



## Brave Heart

Thanks Siberia and nichec. I appreciate your help.


----------



## liliput

"Lethargic" is not at all colloquial. I'd probably use it in conversation with friends because I can't think of a colloquialism that expresses the feeling as well or as succinctly. I suppose I might say "I don't have any energy" or "I feel knackered". I can't say I use "sluggish" very much in this context (possibly in writing), I'm more likely to say that the steering on my car feels a bit sluggish.


----------



## Packard

"My arms feel heavy."  or "My legs feel heavy."  Both convey the sense of muscular weariness.

When I was growing up my family used words like "lethargy" in conversation.  I did not think it strange at the time.  And I would freely use this in conversation now--but at least I realize now that my conversations are taken by some to be a bit freakish.


----------



## Brave Heart

Thanks liliput and Packard. I appreciate your help.


----------



## mjscott

If I feel particularly tired, I would say I was having a nap attack. The nap attack was made famous by Garfield, a famous comic cat in the US.


----------



## Musical Chairs

I've said it before, but it's not something I'd say normally and I meant it to be a little funny, since most people don't use words like that alot. I said it when I didn't want to run because I was feeling tired and lazy.


----------



## AWordLover

Hi,

Your ability to be funny with a word like lethargic must depend on what you normally would say. It would not be funny for me to say, "I'm feeling lethargic today."

By the same token, I might have difficulty with people understanding the humor in my saying, "I feel lazy today."


----------



## Brave Heart

Thanks all. I appreciate your help. 

I've noticed many of you used present continuous. Would it be better (or common) for me to use present continuous (e.g. I'm feeling sluggish) or at least with a temporal adverb (e.g. I feel sluggish today) ?


----------



## Musical Chairs

I think it was one of the SAT words my class had to know at the time. It's weird if you use big words, so that's why I said it was meant to be "funny." 

One of the most normal things I can think of is "I don't feel like doing anything today."


----------



## Brave Heart

Thanks Musical Chairs. I appreciate your help. 

So, "sluggish" is a big word, too and it's normal to add a temporal adverb like "today", right?


----------



## Musical Chairs

If you want. It's okay if you say it without too.

And "sluggish" is also a weird word to use in everyday conversation.


----------



## Brave Heart

Thanks Musical Charis. I appreciate your help.


----------



## siares

Hello,
is this good to use to describe a worrying state of unresponsiveness, usually in a child, coming from fever or illness?
Calling an ambulance: please come, he's too lethargic, I don't like it!
Thank you.


----------



## kentix

Yes, it's definitely a potential medical symptom. But I would say he's _acting_ very lethargic. "too" doesn't fit there.


----------



## siares

Ah, alright, thank you, kentix!


----------



## Loob

I agree that "too" doesn't fit.  It implies that there's a degree of "lethargic" which is normal/acceptable....

_Cross-posted_


----------



## siares

Thanks!


----------



## kansi

[Threads have been merged at this point: please read down from the top.  DonnyB - moderator]

Euronav, one of the world’s largest tanker operators, has hit out at the “lethargic” reaction by many governments around the world, failing to fix the growing humanitarian crisis of stranded seafarers at sea.

“The clearance for crew changes depends on the complex multiregional regulations of many countries. Despite the clear 12-step protocol for safe crew changes commissioned by the International Marine Organization (IMO) last month, many countries are *lethargic *when it comes to the implementation. This leads to thousands of sea farers locked up onboard, with poor outlooks on their release. Life onboard has turned into an exhausting and often dangerous setting,” Euronav stated in a release.

Euronav has called upon all politicians and decision-makers worldwide to treat seafarers as essential workers enabling rapid crew changes.
Euronav lashes ‘lethargic’ international response to the humanitarian crisis at sea -

1.Do you use the word lethargic in daily conversation or use another word like ''sluggish''?
2.Is there any differnce in meaning and nuance between sluggish and that lethargic in that context?I heard sluggish means same to lethargic and sinse it's not colloqual sluggish is used more in conversation.Is this true?


----------



## heypresto

kansi said:


> Do you use the word lethargic in daily conversation or use another word like ''sluggish''?


Yes. And yes. Why do you assume we use one _or_ the other?



kansi said:


> Is there any differnce in meaning and nuance between sluggish and that lethargic in that context?


Not really.



kansi said:


> I heard sluggish means same to lethargic and sinse it's not colloqual sluggish is used more in conversation.Is this true?


Where did you hear this?


----------



## kansi

heypresto said:


> Yes. And yes. Why do you assume we use one _or_ the other?


In this thread they seem to be saying they rarely use it or don't often use it in daily conversation.


heypresto said:


> Not really.


In this context, the writer used the word lethagic.That was the writer's choice.
If I used the word sluggish, the sentense would just mean same?
If the answer is no, could you explain the diffrence?


----------



## heypresto

agree with those who said 'I feel lethargic' is not very idiomatic. I'd probably use 'knackered' or 'tired' or exhausted' instead, but that doesn't make 'lethargic' incorrect/unnatural in other contexts. And it's fine in the OP context.



kansi said:


> In this context, the writer used the word lethagic.That was the writer's choice.


Yes. 



kansi said:


> If I used the word sluggish, the sentense would just mean same?


Yes.


----------



## kansi

heypresto said:


> Not really.


In this context, the writer used lethargic


heypresto said:


> Yes.


With sluggish, it means countries act slow when it comes to the implementation.
With lethergic, it means countries act really slow when it comes to the implementation. Or it's an enphanic way to express how slow they are or even critisizing the slowness.

They don't really have different meanings but there is a subtle differense.
Is this assumption correct?


----------



## Packard

kansi said:


> In this context, the writer used lethargic
> 
> With sluggish, it means countries act slow when it comes to the implementation.
> With lethergic, it means countries act really slow when it comes to the implementation. Or it's an enphanic way to express how slow they are or even critisizing the slowness.
> 
> They don't really have different meanings but there is a subtle differense.
> Is this assumption correct?


I don't perceive a difference in meaning.  It just seems like a writer's choice of words.  He could have easily said "slothful" with no change in meaning.  

The thesaurus lists several alternatives, most do not work as well as sluggish or lethargic.  

Synonyms of sluggish | Thesaurus.com


unresponsive
languorous
phlegmatic


----------



## kansi

Packard said:


> I don't perceive a difference in meaning. It just seems like a writer's choice of words. He could have easily said "slothful" with no change in meaning.


You don't also see lethargic as a emphatic way to mean sluggish?


----------



## heypresto

kansi said:


> In this context, the writer used lethargic


Exactly. As we keep saying, there's no real difference. And as we also keep saying, writers/journalists/speakers have choices, and will choose the best/most appropriate word for their sentences and context. Why do you always want to doubt or question their choices? Why do you always look for near synonyms and then wonder why they didn't use the word? As we've said before, this isn't the best way to learn to write or speak English.


----------



## kansi

heypresto said:


> writers/journalists/speakers have choices, and will choose the best/most appropriate word for their sentences and context.


p
Okay, so although there are two words which have the very same meaning in a certain context, one word serves better than the other in the context?
In this context, lethargic is better than  sluggish.
Then how should I understand this context as a context for lethargic to best fit in?
All I can see the context as is that it's news ,what's lethargic are countries and it's so when it starts doing something. Is this the context where lethargic is better than sluggish?


----------



## heypresto

The writer could have chosen 'sluggish'. But he or she used 'lethargic'. Next time you have to use one or other of these words, (and I can't remember the last time I used either of them), it is likely that they will both work in your context. Choose one. As you read more, and come across these words in real contexts more, you will get a feel for which is best for your context.

We keep repeating this. Look for words in real sentences in real contexts and see how they are used. Don't look for words, and look up near-synonyms and then agonise over their differences in contrived contexts, or wonder why writers made the choices they made.


----------



## Packard

kansi said:


> You don't also see lethargic as a emphatic way to mean sluggish?


I do see a difference but no difference in this instance.  

Lethargic refers to the mental aspect of not getting things done.  

Sluggish refers to the physical (sleep deprivation, physical exhaustion) aspect.  

No hint of "obstructionism" is offered, so I don't read any of that into the equation.  

In both cases the work does not get done.


----------



## kansi

heypresto said:


> real contexts


What do you mean by "real context"? Isn't news a real context?


----------



## Roxxxannne

kansi said:


> What do you mean by "real context"? Isn't news a real context?


I think heypresto means that you have a real context here -- _one _real context -- for 'lethargic' but you don't have any for 'sluggish.'


----------



## Packard

heypresto said:


> The writer could have chosen 'sluggish'. But he or she used 'lethargic'. Next time you have to use one or other of these words, (and I can't remember the last time I used either of them), it is likely that they will both work in your context. Choose one. As you read more, and come across these words in real contexts more, you will get a feel for which is best for your context.
> 
> We keep repeating this. Look for words in real sentences in real contexts and see how they are used. Don't look for words, and look up near-synonyms and then agonise over their differences in contrived contexts, or wonder why writers made the choices they made.


Not only do I agree, I think it is a presumption to pick apart a writer's sentences unless they have clearly used a wrong word. It is like picking apart Beethoven's four opening notes on the Fifth Symphony. 

It is G, G, G, E _flat_.  Why not G, G, G, C?  Why? Because Beethoven wrote it that way.  He heard it that way.  And we are stuck with it that way.  And it works.






Note:  It has been 57 years since I last read musical notation.  I hope I have this correct.

Note 2:  Thanks to Heypresto for pointing out that it was "E flat" and not "E".


----------



## heypresto

Packard said:


> Note: It has been 57 years since I last read musical notation. I hope I have this correct.


Well, strictly speaking that E is an E flat, but it doesn't affect your very well illustrated point.


----------



## Packard

heypresto said:


> Well, strictly speaking that E is an E flat, but it doesn't affect your very well illustrated point.


I had originally written, "Hey guys, my name is Ishmael", but Beethoven seemed a more universal example and would have required quoting to make the point.  But I will put it here anyway.  It is quite possibly the most famous first three words in a novel ever written.

'Moby-Dick' Was Published 165 Years Ago. Dive in Right Here

*Call me Ishmael.*_ Some years ago—never mind how long precisely—having little or no money in my purse, and nothing particular to interest me on shore, I thought I would sail about a little and see the watery part of the world. _


----------



## heypresto

Packard said:


> "Hey guys, my name is Ishmael"


 

To be perfectly honest, my dear, I don't give a fig.
To be or not to be. That's a bit of a puzzler, isn't it? 
Here's looking at you, mate. 

I sense a new thread appearing in the Culture Cafe . . .


----------



## Packard

heypresto said:


> To be perfectly honest, my dear, I don't give a fig.
> To be or not to be. That's a bit of a puzzler, isn't it?
> Here's looking at you, mate.
> 
> I sense a new thread appearing in the Culture Cafe . . .


----------



## kansi

Roxxxannne said:


> I think heypresto means that you have a real context here -- _one _real context -- for 'lethargic' but you don't have any for 'sluggish.'


I see..so I also have to look for a real
context for sluggish to really compare?


----------



## Roxxxannne

kansi said:


> I see..so I also have to look for a real
> context for sluggish to really compare?


-- Euronav lashes *‘lethargic’ i*nternational response to the humanitarian crisis at sea
-- People who are experiencing fatigue or tiredness can also be said to be *lethargic *because of low energy.
-- Still *sluggish* global growth
-- What to Know: 5 reasons you feel* sluggish* in the afternoon

Here's my three-part suggestion on dealing with English words that seem to mean the same thing:

1) You've already *asked English speakers if 'lethargic' and 'sluggish' have very similar meanings or not *and the answer has been that in the context of the OP either word could be used. 

2) Once you've received the answer that they have very similar meanings , *it might be more helpful for your English learning to look for other instances in which two words seem to have similar meanings,* rather than instances where they mean something different.

For example, do what I did above: I looked for situations where, in two similar contexts, one author chose 'lethargic' and another author chose 'sluggish.'   Notice that in the context of international economics and business, either word can be used.  In addition, in the context of personal health and well-being, either word can be used.   From this small sample, one can deduce that within a given type of writing, which word is used depends on the author's preference.

3) Now, as an English learner, *go out into the world of English conversation and test your theory* *of similarity*.  Pick one of these words, let's say 'lethargic'  and use it in every context where you think it should work. Observe whether people correct you or get looks on their faces that suggest you might have said something amusingly unidiomatic. 

To say this in a different way, if a couple of English speakers tell you that two near-synonyms can be used interchangeably in terms of overall meaning, don't worry about rare possible exceptions to that advice.  Observe more instances where they are used interchangeably and assume that people will point out mistakes if by chance you should use one of the words in a situation where it doesn't make perfect sense.

* Don't worry about making a mistake!*


----------



## kansi

Thank you so much for demonstrating how to understand those which seem to have very similar meanings!



Roxxxannne said:


> For example, do what I did above: I looked for situations where, in two similar contexts, one author chose 'lethargic' and another author chose 'sluggish.' Notice that *in the context of international economics and business*, either word can be used. In addition, in the context of personal health and well-being, either word can be used. From this small sample, one can deduce that within a given type of writing, which word is used depends on the author's preference.


I have doubted one thing for quite a while about deciding a context. You gave me these four examples.

❶-- Euronav lashes *‘lethargic’ i*nternational response to the humanitarian crisis at sea
❷-- People who are experiencing fatigue or tiredness can also be said to be *lethargic *because of low energy.
❸-- Still *sluggish* global growth
❹-- What to Know: 5 reasons you feel* sluggish* in the afternoon

(A) And looking at the two ❶ and ❸,you've decided that the contexts of ❶ and ❸ are *the same context of international economics and business.*

(B) However can we also look at these examples in this way?
❶ has the context of international economics and business* that is talking about humanitarian crisis*(humanitarian crisis itself isn't related to economics and business,right?).
❸ has the context of international economics and business *that is talking about economic growth rate*( which is obviously related to economics).
Looking at them this way,❶ and ❸ have (a bit) different contexts.

What I want to mean is that we can see the contexts of ❶ and ❸ as the same context or (a bit) different contexts. It would depend on points of view. If it does depend on it, how can we decide which the situation of ❶ and ❸ is, (A) or (B)?
How have you decided that ❶ and ❸ have the same context, not (a bit) different contexts?
I often feel I can decide what context the context I am reading is, then feel confused because I would have different context choices.
This doubt has been around for a while.


----------



## Roxxxannne

It sounds as though you want to rearrange and shuffle words and their possible meanings and possible contexts to find out which is the absolute best fit.   That kind of study is an analysis of how native speakers (and writers) of English use the language with which they are familiar in a variety of different contexts.
While that is very interesting intellectually, differentiating at that fine a level is counterproductive when one's goal is to understand and use English like a native speaker.
The first has to do with observing, the second has to do with using.
Which are you more interested in doing?


----------



## kansi

Roxxxannne said:


> That kind of study is an analysis of how native speakers (and writers) of English use the language with which they are familiar in a variety of different contexts.


Well..you mean ,for example, in your example sentences of 1 and 3 in #42 or #43, although you first said that they are same in that context, is one of them the absolute fit for the contexts..?




Roxxxannne said:


> The first has to do with observing, the second has to do with using.


Well I would be interested more in observing but I knew just observing doesn't get me anywhere and I need a lot of using.


----------



## Roxxxannne

I definitely don't mean absolute fit.  (I assume you mean 'intrinsic' or 'perfect' when you say 'absolute.')  
I've already demonstrated that for ordinary purposes of communicating, English speakers use both 'lethargic' and 'sluggish' in economic/international business contexts. They also use both 'lethargic' and 'sluggish' in health-related contexts.  There's no _absolute_ fit for either word in either context.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

kansi, I strongly suggest you heed Roxxxannne's advice in #42.


----------



## kansi

Roxxxannne said:


> I definitely don't mean absolute fit.  (I assume you mean 'intrinsic' or 'perfect' when you say 'absolute.')
> I've already demonstrated that for ordinary purposes of communicating, English speakers use both 'lethargic' and 'sluggish' in economic/international business contexts. They also use both 'lethargic' and 'sluggish' in health-related contexts.  *There's no absolute fit for either word in either context.*


I see..there is no absolute fit for either word.Thank you![/QUOTE]


----------



## kansi

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> kansi, I strongly suggest you heed Roxxxannne's advice in #42.


I will do that.Thank you!


----------



## Loob

Isn't the difference between _*lethargic *_and_* sluggish *_just that _*lethargic*_ means 'lacking energy' and _*sluggish*_ means 'moving or responding slowly'?


----------



## Roxxxannne

Loob said:


> Isn't the difference between _*lethargic *_and_* sluggish *_just that _*lethargic*_ means 'lacking energy' and _*sluggish*_ means 'moving or responding slowly'?


To me, my examples 1 and 3 in post #42 both have to do 'responding slowly' but one of them uses 'lethargic' and one uses 'sluggish.'
I take my example 4 in #42 to mean 'lacking energy.'


----------



## Loob

Even in the examples in post 42, the words conjure up different images for me. _*Lethargic*_ >>> unable to summon up the energy to do anything; _*sluggish *_>>> crawling along slowly, like a slug.
I could, for example, say "My internet is sluggish today".  But I couldn't say "My internet is lethargic".


----------



## Roxxxannne

I have thought so much about lethargy and sluggishness in the last five days that I have no energy left to add to this thread.


----------



## Loob




----------



## kansi

Roxxxannne said:


> I have thought so much about lethargy and sluggishness in the last five days that I have no energy left to add to this thread.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------

